# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Časopis "Svjetlost"...

## abonjeko

Autor je napiso poduži članak o prirodnom porodu i naveo nekoliko puta kako se dosta stvari o tome može pročitati na RODA forumu i spomenuo Sarudadevii kao jednu od akterica prirodnog poroda...

Svakako prčitajte!!!!

----------


## aqua

Časopis nemam, a baš me zanima. Ako se nađe koja brza ruka da pretipka.. (ja bi, al nemam otkud)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## abonjeko

> Časopis nemam, a baš me zanima. Ako se nađe koja brza ruka da pretipka.. (ja bi, al nemam otkud)


Časopis je fantastičan...kupi ga na kiosku! Mislim da košta oko 15 kuna a nudi mnoštvo izvrsnih i zanimljivih informacija...ja bih pretipkala ali tekst je četiri strane a meni je vrijeme precijenjeno jer radim na gotovo tri posla, kuham, čistim, studiram...nemam vremena disati  :Mad:

----------

